# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Trying to CANWILD, i feel this, but i dont get to the LD

## lschievenin

hmm.
I never had an LD, and im trying every night the CANWILD, cuz i have school.
At the weekends i ill try WILD.

But now my question is about CANWILD.
i put my cel alarm to ring at 4:30 (it rings for 1min), the sound is not loud, and i normally dont move a lot, actually, i almost dont move.

and at the first 4sec i feel something in my chest, like when im excited, or something like that.
but after this i dont know why, i feel my body stopping this feeling, and i interrupt the process.

(CANWILD IS ALMOST AN DEILD, so if you know the feeling of DEILD you can help me too.)
Is this the feeling i should get when trying CANWILD/DEILD?
So if it is, am i at the right direction? 
The alarm ringing for 1min is what is making me fail?

----------


## Freemorph

The alarm duration varies really, it was intended to be a short 5-10 second alarm just to wake you up mentally a little bit so you can do this. You are suppose to not move anything at all, or try your best too. My first LD was a type of thing like this and the best way I can describe it to you is like this.

I woke up naturally for some odd reason and didn't even intend on having a LD I just wanted to get back to sleep. I opened my eyes for literally half a second, closed them then all of the sudden I felt very strong vibrations and spinning feeling and then I was in the dream as fast as 5 seconds. I was freaked out a bit because it wasn't even on my mind to do this. I hope this helps you in any way. Good luck! Stay positive and always "feel" what it would be like to achieve that LD it helps a lot to have motivation.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

I have successfully CAN-WILDed once and had SP leading to dreams a couple of other times, so I am not exactly an expert. But the feeling you describe is very much like the feeling I get when going into SP. Like my heart starts racing and it feels like something is about to happen. The key is to stay relaxed in your mind and not get too excited. That is the hard part. 

If I were you, I might try to set the alarm to go off for less time. It only needs to wake you up just a little and then leave you alone. Mine goes off for only three seconds. I would think a minute-long alarm would make it hard to fall back into the dream state quickly, which is what's needed.

----------


## hgld1234

I think that the best thing is to visualise. Don't worry about what your body's doing. Thinking about your body (waking one, dream one is fine) will make you wake more.

----------


## Medevila

Usually, my heart beats fast, and I just give up and try to fall asleep out of tiredness or fear of what might happen.

----------


## Mike02

A CAN-WILD is a DEILD, the user just named it like that so he could say "you CAN-WILD"

Like come on seriously

----------


## lschievenin

> Usually, my heart beats fast, and I just give up and try to fall asleep out of tiredness or fear of what might happen.



Exact same thing.

----------


## Medevila

> Exact same thing.



Glad to see someone who can relate. I am yet to have a successful CANWILD. (Although really, it's probably more my own doing that the technique.)

I use the alarm provided in the tutorial... But sometimes I wonder if it is the alarm that is raising my heart rate- I.E., the body is awaken abruptly from sleep and it doesn't know if there is danger near or if something just fell.

----------


## Erii

hey I tried this technique last night, my alarm is the same, I went to bed at 1am, set an alarm to go off from 4:30-4:31am and I also set one at 6am for a minutes (a minute is the lowest setting possible for me)
the first time I opened my eyes for like a nano second, and I felt my body tingle, and kind of vibrate and I don't think I was conscious enough or something...because that's all I can remember? then the alarm at 6 failed to work because I was extremely uncomfortable.
I'm going to try this again tonight, sorry I couldn't help  :Sad:

----------


## Mediabat

Chronolite is a good timer which can also be used as an alarm. And it only goes off for a few seconds. Perfect for canwild. And it's free. Also has good ratings in the app store.

----------

